# board & batten



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

building an Erie rr passenger station. board & batten style [pottersburg ohio station] early 1900's..were they painted ? if so colors ?? bare wood ? this project is all made from cedar......thanx mike


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

This subject was covered several years ago in our good OLD forum.
As it is almost impossible to search for anything in the arcives or to link to specific threads, I have made a PDF file and a link to my files.

Board & Batten milled from solid lumber[/b]

Hope this helps. Becareful using a table saw!!


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

the board & batten part i already figured out .. used the dado method..i'm more interested in a prototype paint color if there waz one..mike


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize this doesn't directly answer your question, but indulge me. Railroad buildings were very rarely left unpainted, as it cost more money to replace a building than it did for paint. Also, for much of their history railroads were very proud companies, the "who cares" attitude is mostly only since the '60's. 

Most railroads had a standard color scheme, either for all buildings on the line, or all buildings on each branch. For instance, B&O buildings near my mother's are buff/pale yellow with dark brown trim. 









The buildings along the B&O branch here are red base, yellow main body and dark green trim








In another area they are white with dark green trim.











In Harper's Ferry,WV they used this color 








but it originally was this color, so you may need to know what era as well...











The Pittsburgh and Lake Erie used this scheme:
















Now, to attempt to actually answer your question, Erie colors:

Hornell NY










Cuba NY









Wellsville NY









Port Jervis NY










Olean NY









Andover NY









Chester NY










Susquehanna Pa










Kingsland In









So it appears, the where? and when? also applies..... You can do a web image search for your chosen location, write to the local historical society there, visit the E-L historical society archives at Cleveland State University, or just fudge it in ....solid dark red or dark red with hunter green trim looks like either should work.


----------

